# New Members in Southern Maine USA



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll find lots of good info here. There are several Maine beeks on here also, so you should get locally specific info also. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Where are you in Maine. I'm in Woolwich. First year for me too. When are you putting on your candy boards?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dave and Lois!


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard from the Kennebec highlands


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from Tennessee, PeacePilgrim!


>> Where are you in Maine?

Location information is displayed in the upper right corner of each post. In this case, _PeacePilgim_ is located in Sanford, Maine.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource from Tennessee, PeacePilgrim!
> 
> 
> >> Where are you in Maine?
> ...


I'm about 50 miles from the location shown in my box.
Must be where the internet is routed through cause i didn't put it there.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I just checked the 'new member registration' page. There is a "Location" box there that you are asked to fill in. If you choose not to respond, odds are _something_ will get put in there, possibly not as accurate as if you had responded in the first place. 


Note, if your _Location_ information is inaccurate (perhaps you have moved since registering, etc) send a PM to Barry with a request to update your Location data. There is no other process available for updating the _Location_ field.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it got changed sometime after i filled in the location box when registering.
No big deal , not worth hassling with to me.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome. I'm still a new very wet behind the ears, beekeeper.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas PeacePilgrim. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you


----------

